# GTR Cartel Drag day @ Santa Pod 10th october



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The GTR Cartel are holding a drag day at Santa Pod on Thursday 10th October. 

The event is 'powered' by Birch performance (Race fuel company) so fuels and octane boosters can be delivered to the event at a great price.

This is a private rental of the track albeit with a shoot out and trophies at the end to add to the fun.

*** Spaces are limited to maximise track time
*** Lanes will be PRO prepped
*** Queues should be non existent or minimal


There are only a few spaces for people to enter their cars. Entries are £300 for car, driver and a passenger/crew

Spectator tickets available at £24 each. A bunch of spaces left.

All prices include VAT



This isn't a public event so please don't just turn up on the day. If you're interested in coming feel free to post in the chat or drop me a PM

It should be an excellent day!


----------

